# 2012 Elite Bows



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

archerykid13 said:


> Anyone seen the 2012 Elite bows? I am really disappointed in the line up this year. The only new bow is the Answer and it doesn't appeal to me at all. Too short.


I've seen em...not a fan.New logo is & slogan is pretty bad.Respect the Game?????idk?I love Elite bows...Best warranty in he business & I would rather see a company focus on 1 good product than 3-4.Looks like great speeds,but was kinda hoping for a different looking Elite...If you change your logo & slogan maybe bring something different also.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I like the logo. The slogan is cheesy. I might buy a blue Pure.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I was dissaponted too.


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, it would be a little disappointing if they didn't bring anything new out. But hey, why change an awesome lineup?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Have any of you actually shot it yet? If not, why are you giving it such bad reviews?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Have any of you actually shot it yet? If not, why are you giving it such bad reviews?


Cause its the same thing they have always had with a differnt brace height and ata.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have not shot it Outdoorkid. I'm not bashing the Answer. I just said I'm disappointed in the new line up as a whole. I do get what Isaac is saying. It's a great line up. But it's also pretty much the same line up as 2010. The Pulse is just another Judge,the Hunter is another Z28, the Pure is just another GT500 and the Answer is another GTO. I personally think that a lot more people would shoot Elite if they tried a new design. Get rid of the cam lean by trying split limbs. Try out something new. I love Elite but they're holding on to the same design for too long. Just like Mathews is doing with the Z7. I'm pretty sure there going to have another Z7 lineup this year. Just my honest opinion guys.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

You hit the nail on the head ak13.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I believe thats what a lot of the Elite guys are thinking.


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

I like that elite is keeping there bows simple and i love the style of them, i think that is what attracts the elite following, I think some of these bow companys come out with a worse product just because people expect magic to happen every year and they feel preasured to unleash somthing new even if it isnt as good as what they had the year before, i hope Elite sticks with what there doing, there isnt a company out there that can out do elite in CS and attention to detail. jmo


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

The answer is basically a 07 Synergy<-- which i shoot  haha but anyways the answer is like 3 fps slow and 1 in shorter than the synergy compare the specs. our shop should be getting 2 all black ones in within the next week or 2 so ill tell yall how it shoots Then...


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Same. My shop should have them in a week or so. Ill post how they shoot.


----------



## eltaco (Dec 30, 2009)

I guess I'm thankful because the Answer really does have the specs I have been waiting for. If it didn't fit what I was looking for, I'd be disappointed in this years lineup as well. 

Although one new bow for 2012 is a bit disappointing, it's also understandable. Last year brought 4 new bows to the lineup, which was a completely different line from the year before it. It does make sense to let those sit in the line for another year, IMO. On top of that, changing logos/mottos/etc (agree with it or not) is a time consuming process as it involves all of your products: bows, accessories, etc. It also sounds as though they moved production to their own factory, which takes a LOT of time to get setup and running. With all that is going on with Elite, I'm happy to see a new bow and updates to last years' models.

All that said, I expect to see a new lineup next year. I am EXTREMELY happy with the 2011s, and way stoked to get my hands on an Answer, but people will likely get bored with even a great lineup if it isn't changing constantly.


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

Answer just came it were setting it up now!!!!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

strothershooter said:


> Answer just came it were setting it up now!!!!!!


Specs??


----------

